# moving to Gibraltar



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi All

Ok, we are definatly taking the plunge!!!

Going to Gib in March to sign on the dotted line for an apartment then moving there begining of April....

Done the normal stuff, work, accomodation, health care etc can anybody help with something I might have forgotten/overlooked, (there is bound to be something!)

Anything you can think off will help..

thanks as always, see you over there

kdswhitfield


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well done - you will be arriving at just the right time of year to enjoy the spring and acclimatise to the summer heat.

We get lots of queries on the forum from people wanting to move to Gib, so it will be good to have someone on the forum with first-hand experience.


----------



## kdswhitfield (Nov 9, 2011)

more than happy to help, even with anything I have done up to now.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Great!

We have loads of experience on here of working in Gib and living in Spain but little that I know of of living and working in Gib. Keep us posted on how you get on and good luck with the move.

And when you get there come up and see us in Jimena


----------

